# Quartz Question



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Showing my total ignorance, is it possible to get a quartz watch that has a sweep seconds hand? I sometimes want the convenience of quartz but hate the tick and the misalignment.

If it's not possible does anyone know why?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The closest you will get is the vintage Accutron 'tuning fork' movement ( http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/ ) these have a second hand that have no visible 'tick' .

The reason that normal quartz movements seconds hands move only once a second is because of power consumption, it would use four times the power to move it four times a second to give the same 'sweep' you see on a mechanical movement...

Seikos 'Spring Drive' movements produce a smooth sweep second hand too but are mighty pricey......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Showing my total ignorance, is it possible to get a quartz watch that has a sweep seconds hand? I sometimes want the convenience of quartz but hate the tick and the misalignment.
> 
> If it's not possible does anyone know why?
> 
> ...


I really like the quartz watches I have but I have to agree Matt, I hate the misalignment also the jumping second hand











jasonm said:


> The closest you will get is the vintage Accutron 'tuning fork' movement ( http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/ ) these have a second hand that has no visable 'tick' .


There really is something about a `hummer`, especially the way the second hand moves soooo smoothly









*Bulova Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like it might have to be a tuning fork then, or save, save, save for a spring drive. The Seiko spring drive's do look mighty fine but as you say Â£Â£Â£


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The closest you will get is the vintage Accutron 'tuning fork' movement ( http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/ ) these have a second hand that have no visible 'tick' .


Thanks for posting that link Jason...very useful









You can't beat Accutrons.....







a couple of early 214's


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

There was this one on ebay a couple of weeks ago:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...p;rd=1&rd=1

It's a Record Mega Quartz that stated in the auction that it sweeps like an auto. I don't think it sold. Whether the seller still has it I don't know.

Hope this helps

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Sparky said:


> There was this one on ebay a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...p;rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...


Sure is one nice looking watch that one is!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Nearest I'm aware of is the Citizen AO2010-55E whose second hand moves in 1/10 second intervals.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I was talking to Scott, "rousey" about this once when he came around to the flat. I have a Quartz clock that has extremely smooth movement, but it may be duse to the scale and AA batteries which mean this moves like that?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Does anyone have a hum dinger..................i.e. a hummer with an alarm!!??


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if not bulova or omega maybe one of these


----------

